# رئيس حزب الأصالة: لن نهنئ الأقباط بالعيد وهناك حاجز نفسى بيننا



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*
لواء عادل عفيفى رئيس حزب الأصالة السلفى
جهة وتاريخ الميلاد : القاهرة فى 17/3/1945

المؤهلات العلمية:
1- عام 1967: تخرج من كلية الشرطة فى مصر فى يوليو  وحصل على ليسانس الحقوق والشرطة بتقدير جيد
عام 2002: دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى إدارة الشرطة  بتقدير جيد جدا– أكاديمية الشرطة – القاهرة
عام 2003: ماجستير فى الحقوق بتقدير ممتاز   -  جامعة القاهرة.
عام 2004: ماجستير فى علوم الشرطة - أكاديمية الشرطة  -القاهرة
عام 2005: دكتوراه فى الحقوق بتقدير جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف مع التوصية بتبادل الرسالة مع الجامعات الأجنبية وطبعها  و نشرها على نفقة الدولة . -  جامعة عين شمس -القاهرة.

الجوائز و الأوسمة
وسام الجمهورية من الطبقة الثانية بقرار من السيد رئيس الجمهوريةعام  2005
نوط الإمتياز من الطبقة الأولى بقرار من السيد رئيس الجمهورية .عام 2001
درع من وزارة العدل المصرية لدوره فى مباحثات تنفيذ حكم محكمة التحكيم الدولية فى قضية طابا .عام 1989
شهادة تقدير من ممثل المفوضية السامية للاجئين بالأمم المتحدة لدوره البارز فى قضايا اللاجئين.
جائزة الشرف ولقب رجل العام فى السويد عام 2001.

التدرج الوظيفى:
مديرية أمن الإسماعيلية : 1967 -  1969
* مصلحة الجوازات والهجرة والجنسية :  1969 - 2002  من رتبة الملازم أول حتى رتبة اللواء.
* مدير مصلحة الجوازات  والهجرة والجنسية  :  1997 –2002   
* مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع أمن المنافذ :  2002- 2005 .
* من 2005- 2008 ممثل المنظمة الأوربية الدولية للهجرة  ICMPD فى جمهورية مصر العربية.
* مثل مصر فى العديد من المؤتمرات الدولية داخل وخارج مصر.
* قام بإعداد وتنفيذ العديد من البرامج التدريبية فى القانون والإدارة لضباط الشرطة  فى بعض البلاد العربية، تم تدريسها فى جامعة الأمير نايف للعلوم الأمنية بالرياض ،ومراكز تدريب فى القاهرة .
* حاضر فى القانون والإدارة فى جامعة القاهرة وجامعة عين شمس وأكاديمية الشرطة و معهد الدراسات الدبلوماسية بوزارة الخارجية ومعهد العلوم الإستراتيجية ومراكز التدريب الخاصة .وجامعة الأمير نايف للعلوم الأمنية بالرياض. 
*عضو المجلس المصرى الأوروبى، ومقرر لجنة الهجرة به.

المؤلفات العلمية
1- الحقوق السياسية والقانونية للمهاجرين ومزدوجى الجنسية ."رسالة ماجستير فى الحقوق" 2002 
2- اثبات الجنسية فى النظام القانونى المصرى – دراسة مقارنة ." رسالة الدكتوراه "2005 
3- البهائية عقيدة صهيونية -2010.
تليفون  وفاكس:  002 02  24147070
تليفون  محمول :   2146600   011  002    ---  2146600   012  002

البريدالألكترونى   adel.afify@gmail.com 

تعالوا نشوف الراجل العالمى ده بيقول ايه لليوم السابع ايه النهارده​
أكد اللواء عادل عفيفى رئيس حزب الأصالة ذو المرجعية السلفية، أن الحزب لن يبعث بأى تهانى للأقباط أو مشاركتهم فى أعياد الكريسماس أو أعياد الميلاد القادمة لاحتفالات الأقباط فى مصر، قائلا: إحنا كحزب لن نرسل لهم أى بطاقات تهنئة أو مباركة فى الأعياد"، لافتا إلى أن هناك حاجز نفسى بين المسلمين والأقباط.

وقال عبد المقصود ردا على "اليوم السابع"، عن سبب عدم إرسال أى تهانى للأقباط فى أعيادهم القادمة قال الأقباط: "بيقولوا علينا غزاة، واحنا محتلين البلد، ويدعون الغرب لتحرير مصر من الإسلاميين".

وأضاف عبد المقصود فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": "إحنا عايزين طمأنة منهم بأنهم لن يستدعون الغرب، فهم يذهبون للغرب ويقولون له كما حدث من بعض الأقباط مع إسرائيل بأنهم قالوا لها أنتم المثل الأعلى لنا والقدوة، ويجب أن تساعدونا لتحرير مصر من المسلمين المحتلين الغازين المسعبدين".

وشدد عبد المقصود على أن أحد الأقباط كان هناك وقال إن الإخوان تلقت 100 مليون، وأقباط المهجر طلبوا بالتدخل الغربى فى مصر لحمايتهم من المسلمين، قائلا: "وكل ذلك يوجد حاجز نفسى بيننا وبينهم وحاجز من الشك، وعدم الثقة".

وتابع عبد المقصود: "كيف أتعاون معه وهو بيبصلى بنظرة عدائية وكلها شك ويعتبر إنى مغتصب أرضه، ويجب أن أرحل"، مشيراً إلى أن الأنبا بيشوى الراجل الثانى فى الكنيسة قال العام الماضى إن المسلمين ضيوف، وتساءل عبد المقصود: "هل إحنا ضيوف؟ ويجب أن نرحل فى أى وقت.. إذا كنا كذلك فلن نهنئ الأقباط أو نشاركهم فى أعيادهم القادمة.

وقال عبد المقصود: "أنا كمان ليّة أقباط أصحابى وجيرانى فأنا مش عايز أربط ده بالكنيسة والأقباط، فدى علاقة خاصة بينا دى بنتبادل التهانى فى الأعياد، ولكن على المستوى السياسى لا لن نشاركهم، ولن يحدث ذلك قبل أن يكفوا عن هذه النظرة العدائية، ومطالبة أمريكا بالتدخل.

ومن جانبه رفض يسرى حماد المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفى التعليق، قائلا: الموضوع ده طائفى ومش هتكلم فيه.*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اكيد الشهادات دي شرفية 

اصلي ده كلام واحد جاهل وليس بمتعلم

الاقباط علي مر التاريخ اكثر وطنية لارض هذه البلد

في حرب اكتوبر يا سيادة اللواء المبجل المتعلم الذكي لم يمسك جاسوس واحد قبطي 

ياتري ايه السبب ؟؟ وليه كل الجواسيس كانوا مسلمين 

مش من مصلحة الاقباط اني اسرائيل تحتل مصر 

جاتكم نيلة مليتوا البلد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه و هوا حد مستني تهنيتك اساسا انت تطلع مين اصلا؟؟؟*

*بناقص...يالا مش عاوزين...*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (26 ديسمبر 2011)

If he keep quite would be more respectable


----------



## حبة خردل (26 ديسمبر 2011)

أحلى حاجة لما تلاقي إنسان ..
قاعد على كومبيوتر صنعه ملحد ،
و بيستخدم الانترنت اللي اخترعه مسيحي ،
و قاعد عالفيس بوك اللي صاحبه يهودي ..

و يقوم داخل بأعلى صوت يتخانق معاك و يجعر و يقولك :

تهنئة المسيحيين بأعيادهم حراااااااام .. ستحشر معهم يوم القيامة !!


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ومن جانبه رفض يسرى حماد المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفى التعليق، قائلا: الموضوع ده طائفى ومش هتكلم فيه.*



كان أتكلم هو الآخر
ليه سكت
_*نحن لا نحتاج الى تهنئتهم
بل نحن نتقدم للرب يسوع لنهنئه بميلاده
ربنا يسامحهم*_
*شكراا جدااا للخبر*​


----------



## esambraveheart (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*صدق حبيب العادلي عندما وصف هذا الحشرة السلفية بالخائن العميل*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ينطبق عليه المثل القائل: أذا حضر لا يُعد وان غاب لا يُفتقد!

الاقباط اخوتنا تم مباركتهم من قبل وجود الاخرين - مبارك شعبي مصر- فلا حاجة لهم بتهنئة من لا يعد ولا يحتسب!

تحياتي


----------



## grges monir (26 ديسمبر 2011)

افكار السلفييين مريضة فكريا
مستوى من التخلف والجهل مخيف
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Basilius (26 ديسمبر 2011)

طظ فيك 
الباشا فاكر ان احنا مستنيين منه تهنئه ؟ الراجل واخد مقلب كبير في نفسه ليه كده !
وبعدين الخونه يا عبيط اخواتك اللي بيجيلهم تمويل خليجي بدوي معتبر من بلاد البترو دولار الوهابيه 
الخونه يا عبيط اخواتك هم من يريدون جر مصر بعيد عن شكلها الاصولي المعروف 
الخونه يا عبيط اخواتك هم من رفعوا علم السعوديه في ميدان التحرير يا خائن انت واللي زيك 
الخونه يا عبيط اخواتك هم عملاء الوهابيه و حواسيس المد الوهابي الى مصر 
يا عبيط اخواتك بدل ما تقول ان الاقباط طالبوا بالحمايه الدوليه ... قول هو ايه اللي عملناه في الاقباط  ...قول مش هنتعبهم تاني  ... حاول تحل المصايب اللي عملتوها فيهم  ... واول مشكله هو كلامك الاهطل


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*الحاجه اللى مفرحانى فى الخبر ده
التعليقات الموجوده على صفحة الخبر فى موقع اليوم السابع*
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=563260


----------



## staregypt (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*
تعالوا نشوف الراجل العالمى ده بيقول ايه لليوم السابع ايه النهارده​
أكد اللواء عادل عفيفى رئيس حزب الأصالة ذو المرجعية السلفية، أن الحزب لن يبعث بأى تهانى للأقباط أو مشاركتهم فى أعياد الكريسماس أو أعياد الميلاد القادمة لاحتفالات الأقباط فى مصر، قائلا: إحنا كحزب لن نرسل لهم أى بطاقات تهنئة أو مباركة فى الأعياد"، لافتا إلى أن هناك حاجز نفسى بين المسلمين والأقباط.
تصدق نفس الشعور ده بالظبط عندنا من ناحيتكم
وقال عبد المقصود ردا على "اليوم السابع"، عن سبب عدم إرسال أى تهانى للأقباط فى أعيادهم القادمة قال الأقباط: "بيقولوا علينا غزاة، واحنا محتلين البلد، ويدعون الغرب لتحرير مصر من الإسلاميين".
وايه الغلط فى كدا انتم محتلين فعلا
لكن لا ندعوا الغرب ولا غيره الكلام دا بتاعكم انتم اللى بتدعون الغرب عندما تريدون بان يتدخل فى اى دولة عربية بها مشاكل تلجاون للغرب ليحلها والامثلة كتير
لكن الاقباط اشرف منك واللى زيك من الغاصبين والمحتلين لبلدنا 
 وأضاف عبد المقصود فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": "إحنا عايزين طمأنة منهم بأنهم لن يستدعون الغرب، فهم يذهبون للغرب ويقولون له كما حدث من بعض الأقباط مع إسرائيل بأنهم قالوا لها أنتم المثل الأعلى لنا والقدوة، ويجب أن تساعدونا لتحرير مصر من المسلمين المحتلين الغازين المسعبدين".
فين سمعت الكلام اللى بتقولة يا كداب زى نبيك الكذاب مثلك الاعلى
تخترعوا كلام وتنشروه فى الجرايد الكاذبة الارهابية مثلكم
 وشدد عبد المقصود على أن أحد الأقباط كان هناك وقال إن الإخوان تلقت 100 مليون، وأقباط المهجر طلبوا بالتدخل الغربى فى مصر لحمايتهم من المسلمين، قائلا: "وكل ذلك يوجد حاجز نفسى بيننا وبينهم وحاجز من الشك، وعدم الثقة".
تقتلوا القتيل وتمشوا فى جنازتة
تخطفوا بناتنا وتحرقوا كنائسنا وتفجروا الناس وبعد كل ده عايزين ايه......شوية كلاب بتنبح 
 وتابع عبد المقصود: "كيف أتعاون معه وهو بيبصلى بنظرة عدائية وكلها شك ويعتبر إنى مغتصب أرضه، ويجب أن أرحل"، 
مين اللى بيعامل الثانى بعدائية يا كداب ..صحيح اعمى يقود عمى ولذلك تسقطون فى حفرة الهلاك جميعا..ربنا ينتقم منكم 
مشيراً إلى أن الأنبا بيشوى الراجل الثانى فى الكنيسة قال العام الماضى إن المسلمين ضيوف، وتساءل عبد المقصود: "هل إحنا ضيوف؟ ويجب أن نرحل فى أى وقت.. إذا كنا كذلك فلن نهنئ الأقباط أو نشاركهم فى أعيادهم القادمة.
انتم لستم ضيوف .لالالالالالالالا انتم غزاه هو غلط انه قال ضيوف
بس احسن من اللى بيقول اننا مالنا حق فى اننا نحكم فى بلادنا ولا ان يكون لنا مكان ويريد طردنا من بلادنا يا ........ارهابى 
 
وقال عبد المقصود: "أنا كمان ليّة أقباط أصحابى وجيرانى فأنا مش عايز أربط ده بالكنيسة والأقباط، فدى علاقة خاصة بينا دى بنتبادل التهانى فى الأعياد، ولكن على المستوى السياسى لا لن نشاركهم، ولن يحدث ذلك قبل أن يكفوا عن هذه النظرة العدائية، ومطالبة أمريكا بالتدخل.
اى مسيحيى يقدم على التعمل معك هو خائن فى كل الاحوال
ومن جانبه رفض يسرى حماد المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفى التعليق، قائلا: الموضوع ده طائفى ومش هتكلم فيه.*
كلابا تعوى .......


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2011)

انسان غبى صحيح

ميشرفناش تهنئتك اصلااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

لن نلؤم الجهلاء في افكارهم الارهابيه

ربنا يرحمنا منهم

وفعلا يا مون يكفي ردود المسلمين عليه رغم انهم قله قليله
التي تتفهم الامر جيدا


----------



## maged18 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اولا شكرا على الخبر ثانيا معني الكلام ده ان هناك حالة من الكراهية لدى بعض المسلمين المتشددين لدجة ان يقول هذا طبعا فهذا اكبر دليل ان التشدد الديني ليس من المصلحة العامة وان الاعتدال هو الصح بمعني كل الناس الذين يدعون ان تكون مصر اسلامية فمصر ستكون خرابا لان تكون النظرة العامة من وجة نظر واحدة لا تقبل النقاش وان وجد نقاش هذا كفر وهذا لا ينمى البلد انما لو كان علاقة الناس بربنا كل واحد حر المهم انك تكون انسان كويس مش مهم انت ديانتك ايه صدقوني مصر هتكون احسن بلد في الدنيا احسن من امريكا واروربا وهذه رسالتي لكل من يقول إسلامية إسلامية


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل اناء ينضح بما فيه​*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (26 ديسمبر 2011)

Well don HABAT CHARDAL i liked your answer it take time to let every body know what for EGYPT want to be.....!we have to start by changing all the Judgement  system


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*تصدق ان كنت بحب اصاله كرهتها 
علي العموم معايدتك مش هتفرق
بنااااقص من الناقص leasantr 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*إن كان هذا هو مستوى تفكير قيادات الشرطة .... فماذا عن تفكير وسلوكيات الرتب الدنيا ... فعلا البلد بقت زبالة *


----------



## fredyyy (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*منين يجيب ُحب *

*وهو بعيد عن إله المحبة *

.


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2011)

روح اتعالج ومتقرفناش يا عم الحج


----------



## happy angel (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*أيه " الأصاله " دى كلها !!! 

ربنا يرحمنا من الأشرار وغليظ القلوب المتحجرة الضالة . فى آخر الأيام يظهر أبليس كأسد ثأئر يجول وينبح ويذبح ويقتل من يجده . الهما أرحمنا تعالى وأنقذنا زى مأنقذت بنى أسرائيل من عبودية مصر وأغرقت فرعون وأعوانه فى البحر الأحمر . عاوزين تدخلك يارب*​


----------



## Twin (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*يعمي .... أعتبره عيل وغلط *​


----------



## BITAR (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذا الشىء اول المتحولين بعد الثوره
**




*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*من فضله القلب يتكلم اللسان*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2011)

* "الأصالة" يتراجع عن موقفه ويقرر تهنئة الأقباط فى عيد الميلاد*
*أكد اللواء عادل عفيفى، رئيس حزب الأصالة السلفى، أن ما نشر حول رفضه تقدم التهنئة للأقباط فى أعياد الميلاد أمر غير صحيح، موضحا بأنه سيهنئ الأقباط من أصدقائه وجيرانه، ولكن لن يقدم التهنئة للكنيسة لموقف بعض رموزها السياسى ضد الإسلام. 

وجاء تراجع عن هذا الموقف خلال حواره ببرنامج محطة مصر الذى يذاع على قناة مودرن حرية، بعد أن قدم الإعلامى معتز مطر والكاتب والباحث هانى لبيب الدعوة لعفيفى لحضور الاحتفال.

وقال مطر إنه لا يكن أى ضغينة لأحد وإنما يسعى إلى أن يسود الهدوء والمحبة بين جميع أطياف الشعب المصرى، ومن جهته قال هانى لبيب إن الرأى الشخصى لأى قبطى لا يمثل الكنيسة، مطالبا الجميع باستخدام عبارات وألفاظ لا تثير تأويلات يستغلها البعض، مشيرا إلى أن الإسلام السياسى يصدر تصريحات من شأنها إثارة الفتنة وبعدها يتم التراجع عنها بحجة، إن الصحافة حرفت كلامه. *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ونحن لا يشرفنا تهنئتك  هل هذا هى تعاليم دينك


----------

